# RIP Little Squee



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I posted a few days ago in my art thread about the kitten I was getting. The next day, the kitten went missing. 

They found her body today. We never got a chance to name her, so we are giving her a name now. She will be dubbed "The Little Squee" because that was what Skyewillow referred to her as when I told her about her and it stuck. 

RIP. </3

The Little Squee.




























Her mama.










Her two bigger siblings.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. ): It's always sad to have someone you love...... Go someplace else. At least Little Squee is in a better place now. :'D

If you don't mind me asking, did you know her cause of death?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you.

Her mama was an outdoor cat who belonged to my girlfriend's neighbor, but she wasn't getting enough food, so when Ci noticed, she started feeding and taking care of them and they settled themselves in Ci's backyard. The kitten was already very malnourished and sickly though. All the cats were infested with fleas too. Ci had been handfeeding her supplements and gave her a bath and wormed her, but I guess it was too late. She went missing two days ago out of the blue. Most likely, she crawled away and just hid herself and...died.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, okay. My condolences.. 
I hope you and Ci move on soon :')


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

She was half the size of her other two siblings, riddled with fleas, and suffering from malnutrition. The kittens are over six weeks old, but they're still nursing (which isn't good for the mother). 

The mother and Siamese (Little Squee, </3) were just skin and bones. =/


I'm still kicking myself wishing I'd done more. The night before she died, I tried coaxing her to eat some supplemental milk, but she wasn't as interested as she should have been .... /sigh. 

Worms and fleas are the likely causes of Squee's death. ='/


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

-great big hugs to both of you- I'm so sorry that you lost The Little Squee. At least you tried your best, Ci. That's more than their original owners were even trying to do!!

I have to say, that black sibling looks just like the now missing No-More did when I saved him!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Squee  You tried your best.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss...  At least you know you tried to offer her a home and help. It was just a little too late for her.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. It is much harder to save a malnurished kitten than it is to save a malnurished adult. Kittens do have more/different requirements when compared to an adult. You did the best you could.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you all. <3


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

RIP Squee she was very beautiful.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

The good news is that Squee's two siblings have both found themselves possible homes. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Can I rant here? 

Within the last week, the little grey kitten has begin to mimic the outward behavior of her recently deceased sibling (Little Squee). I expressed concerned to my grandmother, grandfather, mother, and the gf (Hai Feng!) about it. They had to take one of our dogs in for an allergy shot so I asked grandma and mom to talk with our vet about it and see about getting wormer or an appointment. 

Doc sent home wormer for the three of them, so I wormed them. This is the second time I have wormed them, previously it was a light dosage for roundworms because that's all I could find on the store's shelves. 

Anyway, the only one that has improved (stayed rather healthy) is the black kit, which he's put on some weight but you can still feel his bones. 

Point, point, point ... 

I just told my neighbor I'd got some wormer and gave to the kittens and her immediate response was, "I just wormed them last week - I picked up wormer for [lists all pets names]. I hope that's not too much." 

I told her it wasn't, after all the grey one hasn't improved and only gone down hill this past week, and she just repeated she hoped it too mcuh, she'd already wormed them. 



I'm sorry, but now I'm rather steamed over the issue because 1, I've been taking care of all those kittens/cat because all she does is dump dry cat food on a mat for them (which isn't putting weight on them). 

And 2, she never did anything when Little Squee went down hill. 

I'm sorry, call my crazy, but that miffs me. /ends rant. 




Point is, keep the grey one in your thoughts. She may not make it.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

There is an actual rant thread in the Lounge section. 

Sorry to hear about the kittens.


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

I only choose here because its related to Little Squee. It's her siblings. The owner has done virtually nothing for them. In fact, I've been treating their eye infection for the past two weeks. 

She wormed them without realizing they had infected eyes ...? 


I'm just aggregated. They're not my cats, true, but they're in such poor health. Bleh.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't see a rule against ranting in your own thread (well, she's my girlfriend so...) about something pertaining to the topic at hand, SnowySurface. Thanks though.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

*Headdesk*

I know this is the poster's thread. She asked if it was ok to rant here and I figured I would mention the Rant Thread for future reference. I wasn't passing jusdgement or anything. I was only answering a question before giving condolences. 

By all means rant in your own thread. I don't care either way. I just like answering questions. XD


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

It was rhetorical, xD I'm well versed in forums and know about the rant thread. 


But my ire now seems justified, the grey one's been missing since yesterday. =/


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

The grey kitten's dead.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh that's so horrible.... For the love of god people fix your pets! No kittens who have to go through this then *sniff*


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Or .... Or .... Take care of your animals, -___- such a sweet cat, she was developing white face, too. /:


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that they haven't been better.  poor grey kitty. Have you called the sheriff's? I know when I lived in Kansas (husband's Army), when this woman I boarded at some stables with was starving (even turned off the water for an extended amount of time) the horses to the point 2 mares who were pretty far along in their pregnancies miscarried, I called the police station and filed an animal cruelty claim. If you can, call and ask if they'd need the remains for the investigation. She will probably be taken to court, fined, and not permitted to keep animals anymore. I would try to see if there is a cat sanctuary that is willing to help also. Good luck! I wish you and the other fur babies the best!


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about another dead kitten. 

I think getting a pet fixed is part of proper animal care (with the exception of breeders, of course XD). Pregnancy and birth do put a pet's life in danger, or at least make life less comfortable for a bit, so I've always seen spaying and nuetering as preventative medical care. Shots prevent diseases while spay/nueters prevent pregnacy and birth complications.

Also in rabbits, spaying or nuetering a pet prevents ovarian and testicular cancers. I don't know if cats have to worry another that as much as bunny, but that is part of the reason why I lump up getting a pet fixed with getting a pet vaccinated. There are health benefits on top of population control.

It bugs me when people, who aren't professional breeders, don't get their pets fixed. DX


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah. Kittens are cute, but they shouldn't exist where the owners won't care for them and just leave them to suffer and die.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about the deaths of the kittens. I adopted a black kitten, looks a lot like the one in the photo, two weeks ago. The person I got her from was going to take and dump all the kittens on the side of the road somewhere. I could only take one, coworker knew I had lost a cat a month ago. I had mentioned seeing a black cat in my head since losing Angel, so she brought me the black one. Her name is now Shadow and my husband is in love with her, my adult cat Princess not so much so. She needed kitten milk for 2 days and then took off on regular can food. When I took her to the vet, he checked the sore on her face. It was a fly larvae! It was twice the size of a piece of rice. Poor baby, no wonder she kept scratching the side of her head. She is now almost 7 weeks old, happy and healthy and very active, explores anything she can climb into. Last night she climbed into a cabinet while my husband was feeding his birds. She then took a long nap while we tore up the room looking for her. Little fart scared him to death. Anyway, sorry to hear about the losses and I hope the survivor finds a good loving home. You did the right thing by trying to save them, but you can only do so much.

The cat in the background, giving the if looks could kill look, is Garfield my mom's cat. He didn't like the visitor at all.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Awww. He is darling. I hope the other kittens found homes. That is so cruel to just abandon the kittens like that. While on vacation on an island once, I saw someone had just taken a litter of kittens and dump them in the grass out in the open on the side of a road. They were so tiny and their eyes weren't even all open yet. They were mewing for their mother and being swarmed by flies and I wanted so badly to take them home, but my dad wouldn't let me...


----------

